# Wintergreen



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Happen to have some growing and doing well. Would like to know how to use it especially as a culinary herb. Thanks.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I believe you can use it as a tea, or as a flavoring in recipes, but I use it (the essential oil) as a topical rub for pain relief.

And I found this recipe to ease muscle/joint/arthritis pain:

Aloe/Comfrey Ointment

Place four to six tablespoons of dried Comfrey in
a glass quart jar, cover with boiling water.
Allow to steep for thirty to forty-five minutes,
then strain. (If you're using fresh wintergreen, I'd add 3-4 Tbsp of the leaves in with the Comfrey and allow it to seep together, then omit the essential oil at the end. I'm no herbologist, so maybe someone else can correct me on that?)

Combine with about ¼ cup of Aloe Vera Gel,
scraped from the leaves of the plant, and one to
two drops of Spearmint, Peppermint, or
Wintergreen essential oil. Mix well.

Store in a glass jar in a cold place, and rub into
sore muscles as needed. Ointment will last
about a week.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wintergreen is a great Herb, the young leaves can be eaten raw or used to make a tea. The Berries can be eaten raw or dried. As a medicine Wintergreen leaf Tea can be gargled to sooth a sore Throat. The Tea can be taken internally to sooth minor aches and pains and can be used as a Fever reducer. Used externally the crushed leaves can be used as a poultice to reduce swelling, reduce inflammation, and ease Rheumatic pains. Crushed Wintergreen leaves can be rubbed on the body as an Insect repellant, or to reduce human scent on traps. Finally, Wintergreen can be used to make a delightful jelly which goes very well with roasted Lamb


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt replies.

My interest is entirely real, however not very urgent as it seems that the plant I purchased at a local nursery which was labeled wintergreen is really spearmint. Quite a disappointment as I would not have purchased a duplicate of what I always have.


----------

